# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  Short deer/pig/goat rifles for the tight stuff (lets see em)

## Gibo

Right, no doubt been done to death but lets see your little bangers.

Here is a little 16 inch mod 7 308 I bought from here a number of years ago, many have been and gone in between but just cant let this little bugger go. 

laminate stock


enter the Stug



168 VLD 2600fps

----------


## the creeper

Nice little shooter, what's yr load for 2600 fps with 168 gr?

----------


## Bill999

13 inch kimber Montana 
300blk
Trueflight 1-8 
190gr @ 1000fps

----------


## Cigar

My two shorties - a Winchester Model 94 Trapper 30-30, 16 inch barrel, OAL about 860mm, bought new in 1986, and  Bergara 308 takedown, 16.5 inch barrel, OAL 800mm, 900mm with DPT mini-centrefire, bought about six months ago for using over the dog.

----------


## mawzer308

The ultimate close range thumper, 400gr of goodness.

----------


## Gibo

> Nice little shooter, what's yr load for 2600 fps with 168 gr?


No longer run it but man was it accurate. Lap brass, 44 geegees of 2206H
Now running 165 BTs at 2650 44.5 geeges of 2206H

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 134842 
> 
> 13 inch kimber Montana 
> 300blk
> Trueflight 1-8 
> 190gr @ 1000fps


Epic! is that a vx6? I want to put a vx5 2x10 on mine once we can buy shit again

----------


## Gibo

> The ultimate close range thumper, 400gr of goodness.
> 
> Attachment 134846


Nice, what cal?

----------


## Bill999

> Epic! is that a vx6? I want to put a vx5 2x10 on mine once we can buy shit again


The scope is a VXR Firedot 2-7 in talley rings 
Awesome little scope

----------


## mawzer308

> Nice, what cal?


45-70 mate.

----------


## Mathias

Sako L461 made into a 6.5 Grendel. Stug stock, 17" Hardy, DPT, Leupy VX-R. Still weighs 3.5kg all dressed up. Accounted for goats, fallow and reds. Sorry no dead evidence  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

Looks good mate. That stug got a lick of paint?

----------


## matto1234

Bergara 4570, dpt can , vortex red dot, 400gr 1000fps

----------


## FatLabrador

Howa 308 15inch, 168 amax at 2580 and factory core lokt for up close for now. Pretty solid at 4.1kg.

----------


## Gibo

> like that laminated stock.


Want to but it?

----------


## Bill999

Attachment 134855

Another one of my shorties 
44/77 ruger 
Vx1 Lr duplex 3-9x40
Dpt overbarrel 
Running 44 special 210gr @ 1000fps ish

----------


## Bill999



----------


## MSL

Winchester 94, 16 trapper, 30-30.
Fitted with a Wild West guns peep sight.
Hornady leverevolution 160gr at whatever speed they go.

Kimber Montana .308, 14.5 barrel
Hardy can
Trijicon RMR 3.25 moa red dot
Sighted at 200 yards
Barnes 130gr ttsx at 3023fps, which shot just under moa to 665yards when I had a scope on it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

> Looks good mate. That stug got a lick of paint?


Cerakote OD Green, metalwork Armor Black.

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## stagstalker

My shortest at the moment. 17 284.

----------


## Gibo

> My shortest at the moment. 17” 284.


Very nice!!

----------


## superdiver

18" 260, rem 700 action, shilen barrel and trigger(less than 1.5lb break) in a browns precision stock sporting a dpt o/b and a vx3i in talleys. All up weighs 3.55kg and shoots 140eldms (2730) and 140sgk(2520~) to the same poi of impact at 100m and both under an inch. Accounted for a red and a few fallow since taking it under my wing. Is a pleasure in the bush and in the open.

----------


## aetchell

Rossi puma 44 with TRS-25 for the bush. Tikka .308 chopped to 18" with Hardy can for not in the bush

----------


## Gibo

> My shortest at the moment. 17” 284.


My fav so far mate!!

----------


## dannyb

I have bought a new walk and stalk short bang stick but unfortunately it's in Hamilton until the lock down is over  :Oh Noes:

----------


## xtightg

30/30 Marlin 336Y 16" barrel and Aimpoint T1 2 MOA dot.

170 gr Pro-Hunters at 2200 fps

----------


## xtightg

308 Winchester 22' barrel Desert Tech and 155 gr Amax.

----------


## Shearer

Another dirty old T3.

Stainless with matt black gunkote finish.

----------


## MSL

> I have bought a new walk and stalk short bang stick but unfortunately it's in Hamilton until the lock down is over


I can pick it up and tell you all about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Moutere



----------


## Steve123

Needs more use but replaces the FR8. Nice and short but hits hard

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## dannyb

> I can pick it up and tell you all about it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only if your coming south bro  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Tuidog

> Sako L461 made into a 6.5 Grendel. Stug stock, 17" Hardy, DPT, Leupy VX-R. Still weighs 3.5kg all dressed up. Accounted for goats, fallow and reds. Sorry no dead evidence 
> 
> Attachment 134847


Whats the load?

----------


## MSL

> Only if your coming south bro


When things start to get back to normal I know a guy who might agree to bring it hamilton to north loburn, haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mathias

> Whats the load?


123gr SST with 8208XBR for about 2450fps from memory. 

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sideshow

Not mine but I use it in France.
Recon it would go great in NZ. Under & Over 8X57jrs Fabram has a amipoint scope on it.

----------


## Micky Duck

still reckon a SxS Bakail in .45/70 just about has to be the perfect scrub rifle...... the best barrel /most accurate/closest to sights with hot load and 2nd a lighter load,maybe a cast jobbie. or vice versa....good accurate cast load with hot one for quick 2nd shot if needed.

----------


## joelhenton

Thompson Contender G1 in 30-30, Aimpoint H1 and OD Alpine Hunter suppressor. Legal minimum length, weighs 2.05 kg's


CZ 527 in 223, Kahles 2-7x36 CL and OD Samson suppressor. 12.5" barrel, rifle legal minimum length, weighs 2.8 kg's

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> Only if your coming south bro


I can bring it back for you once lockdown over... @MSL has kindly stored a rifle case for me too.

----------


## dannyb

> I can bring it back for you once lockdown over...  @MSL has kindly stored a rifle case for me too.


Champ, already been in disussions with @MSL so yup sounds bloody great gotta love this place  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Nick-D

Kimber hunter in 6.5 creedbore. 1.75-6 vx3 and the old trusty dpt. 2.8 kg with a full mag. 16.5 inch barrel

One day, I might even get to use it...... 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nick-D

> Another dirty old T3.
> Attachment 134880
> Stainless with matt black gunkote finish.


What camo is that? Looks slick

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## csmiffy

For straight out close range bush stuff my Rossi 357 carbine would be my go to. If it was for big animals and the potential to go a little further out I reckon my lee speed 303 clone will be my pick up.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Walk this morning behind house. Still factory length.

----------


## MB

I can't play, but I'd love a Bergara single shot in 300 blackout, suppressed to be used with subsonic rounds. Plus the hunting opportunities to use something like this!

----------


## Sh00ter

I'm a bit of a nut for scout rifles and have had the Ruger for a few years now. After trialling different scopes this is the one I've of settled on Bushnell 1.25-8 IER.


I've only got 150 rds through the Marlin but I'm looking forward to trying it out on some goats.

----------


## Seventenths

Here's one of my Ruger .44 magnum's I used to own, had a few over the years



It was a 10/22 on steroids and hit like the hammer of Thor with a 240 gr XTP

Sadly... you can't own these anymore  :Sad:

----------


## Tikka7mm08

Wow that is a beauty. Had the newer Deerfield. Wouldn't mind in a lever action now.

----------


## Seventenths

That was the Anniversary Model which I sold as I couldn't bring myself to keep using it. Then bought another which I sold, then bought another that the government bought  :Sad: 

Another bush hunting rifle





Lyman Deerstalker .50 cal which was a joy to carry and shoot. Missed out on a few deer with hang fires but finally got there.

Sold this rifle and all the gear (melting pot, mold etc) nearly three years ago where Akaroa is now the proud owner of.

----------


## Mr Browning

> That was the Anniversary Model which I sold as I couldn't bring myself to keep using it. Then bought another which I sold, then bought another that the government bought 
> 
> Another bush hunting rifle
> 
> 
> 
> Lyman Deerstalker .50 cal which was a joy to carry and shoot. Missed out on a few deer with hang fires but finally got there.
> 
> Sold this rifle and all the gear (melting pot, mold etc) nearly three years ago where Akaroa is now the proud owner of.


That would be unusual being a lefty rifle also wouldnt it?

----------


## Seventenths

Yes it is. I shot a lefty Deerfeild 25 years ago in Pureora and fell I love with that rifle where I had an itch for one every since. As I can't do bow hunting I hummed and harred about a blackpowder rifle and even thought about a Hawkens type which have a longer barrel but I wanted a Deerfeild so I ordered one through the NZ Lyman agent which is how I obtained that rifle.

A mate of mine then bought one aswell but he has the same model but in stainless but apparently Lyman don't make these rifles anymore.

When you shoot it in the bush... the cloud of smoke lingers there for a while as you can't see what happens to the animal straight off. Follow up shots are hard to do unless your Daniel Day-Lewis in "Last of the Mohicans" loading while on the run but even then you'd use your tomahawk  :Thumbsup:

----------


## widerange

Sh00ter,what cal is your ruger scout rifle?

----------


## Sh00ter

> Sh00ter,what cal is your ruger scout rifle?


.308, its the version with the synthetic stock, which is a 1lb lighter than the laminate.

----------


## Pommy

308 Bergara, 150 NBT's @ 2750


CZ527 Grendel, 100gr NBT's @ 2800, or 120 SP's @ 2550

----------


## Micky Duck

eh boy...I know eggzachary where that bottom photo was taken.......one of my favourite places .

----------


## Marty Henry

Guess the calibre

----------


## Mathias

@Pommy how long is that tube on your G gun? How do the 100gr NBT's go on animals?

----------


## Pommy

@Mathias, 20". They do nasty things to whatever they touch.

----------


## Micky Duck

> Guess the calibre


6.5 carnaco????

----------


## Marty Henry

No, a bit bigger.☺

----------


## Micky Duck

303 jap...... whats that ??? 7.8???

----------


## Marty Henry

Nope 7.7 is the Jap this is a tiny bit smaller (in diameter at least) the magazine should be a giveaway.

----------


## Tikka7mm08

> Nope 7.7 is the Jap this is a tiny bit smaller (in diameter at least) the magazine should be a giveaway.


Japs also did 6.5mm Arisaka type 38. I won't answer this challenge!

----------


## norsk

7.62x54R

----------


## Seventenths

Micky... its the bigger brother of your 7.62x39

----------


## norsk

Winchester 1886 in 45/90

It's bloody accurate for what it is.

----------


## Gibo

Get these bloody long guns out of here FFS  :Psmiley:

----------


## Steve123

> 308 Bergara, 150 NBT's @ 2750
> Attachment 135121
> 
> CZ527 Grendel, 100gr NBT's @ 2800, or 120 SP's @ 2550
> Attachment 135122


If that's your idea of tight bush/scrub I truly envy you.
Come north for a look

Sent from my SM-G390Y using Tapatalk

----------


## scottrods

1984 Marlin 336TS 
30-30
170gr Sierra FP
Added XS rear ghost ring and front sight.
XS scout rail
Sig Romeo 4 red dot

----------


## Sideshow

> @Mathias, 20". They do nasty things to whatever they touch.
> 
> Attachment 135131


Guess you like your back steaks short :O O:  :XD:

----------


## Pete_D

> 123gr SST with 8208XBR for about 2450fps from memory. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk


Great load - We also use the 123gr SST with 8208 on my sons Grendel, he has shot goats etc so far but interested in whats your preferred shot placement on deer and how effective ? cheers

----------


## Pommy

> Guess you like your back steaks short


What backsteaks?

----------


## Marty Henry

@norsk congratulations you have won a 3 week holiday at home.

----------


## Gibo

> @norsk congratulations you have won a 3 week holiday at home.


Incorrect, his rifle was well over-length for this particular thread, he is banished to his lounge for 3 weeks  :Psmiley:

----------


## csmiffy

just as well I didn't put up a pic of the 303. Bit long possibly. I'd be put in the naughty corner too lol

----------


## MSL

Even 20 is taking the piss a bit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Even 20” is taking the piss a bit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


18" is about the limit

----------


## PerazziSC3

> 18" is about the limit


Yuss I can play. 17.5" 7x57

----------


## Gibo

Shit thats a light Blaser mate

----------


## Mathias

> Great load - We also use the 123gr SST with 8208 on my sons Grendel, he has shot goats etc so far but interested in whats your preferred shot placement on deer and how effective ? cheers


Hi Pete,
Hilar zone, base of neck / front of shoulder. Last deer was a 2yr old hind at 50m, SST blew about a 30mm exit wound. Dead by the time I walked the 50m. I'd happily lung shoot too, if thats all that was on offer.

----------


## Hunty1

@Gibo I think that pictures the correct way up? Must be 9.something kg..... :Thumbsup:

----------


## joelhenton

12.5" CZ 223 For The Win  :Wink:

----------


## Gibo

> 12.5" CZ 223 For The Win


where?

----------


## Micky Duck

so its just gotta be the gun made by the people for the people to be shooting the people????? mosin in 7.62x54r     or some such...can never remember which last number it has LOL.

----------


## Pete_D

> Hi Pete,
> Hilar zone, base of neck / front of shoulder. Last deer was a 2yr old hind at 50m, SST blew about a 30mm exit wound. Dead by the time I walked the 50m. I'd happily lung shoot too, if thats all that was on offer.


Sounds good mate, at 50m I can imagine it making a decent hole. The Hilar zone is exactly the shot placement where my son has been practicing on goats but like I say we haven't shot a deer yet with that load. He shot a decent sized Billy at around 200m and dropped him on the spot.

----------


## Marty Henry

For the people by the people at the people, the Don might grab that line

----------


## joelhenton

> where?


Page 3 @Gibo You can't get any shorter than those two legally

----------


## Kelton

I have a 26" blaser its bloody great mate had one 21" still held 2920 from memory  with 180 vld

----------


## joelhenton

> Yuss I can play. 17.5" 7x57
> 
> Attachment 135194
> 
> Attachment 135195


Surely those scales are broken or the rifle is touching the floor!? That seems too good to be true haha...  :ORLY:

----------


## R93

> Surely those scales are broken or the rifle is touching the floor!? That seems crazy light for a Blaser haha...


I have a longer carbon wrapped barrel and mine is 3.2 with supp, sling and scope so not far off that. 


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk

----------


## Kelton

> I have a 26" blaser its bloody great mate had one 21" still held 2920 from memory  with 180 vld


Wrong thread

----------


## Synthetic

Howa 7.62x39 with Weaver K4 4x38 and DPT Magnum Suppressor

----------


## Gibo

> Wrong thread


 :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Attachment 135224
> Attachment 135225
> 
> Howa 7.62x39 with Weaver K4 4x38 and DPT Magnum Suppressor


Dors that mag box annoy you? Looks clumsy

----------


## Marty Henry

It's not as annoying as where they put the magazine release!

----------


## Synthetic

> Dors that mag box annoy you? Looks clumsy


It's actually been chopped down to hold 3 rounds. And yes even with that it still looks clumsy.
A lightweight bolt action 7.62x39 with a hinged floor plate would be ideal, but I don't think there is such a rifle.
CZ527 and Ruger Ranch suffer the same issue. Zastava is starting to get heavy. Not sure if there is anything else.

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Surely those scales are broken or the rifle is touching the floor!? That seems too good to be true haha...


Didn't get as many bites as I thought it would... wedged some puzzle pieces under the  barrel to make it slightly lighter than @Gibo  :Grin:

----------


## Tentman

> It's actually been chopped down to hold 3 rounds. And yes even with that it still looks clumsy.
> A lightweight bolt action 7.62x39 with a hinged floor plate would be ideal, but I don't think there is such a rifle.
> CZ527 and Ruger Ranch suffer the same issue. Zastava is starting to get heavy. Not sure if there is anything else.


Interesting, we all see things differently.  I cut the mag down on my Howa mini but still didn't like it.  Zastava Mini Mauser for me!.  Mine is 3.2Kgs scoped and suppressed, which is a pretty modest weight for a wood blued rifle.

----------


## Russian 22.

A friend has a Bergara single shot take down in 45/70 that's been chopped to 765mm.

Works really well. Has a nice leupold with a pig plex reticle.

----------


## Synthetic

> Interesting, we all see things differently.  I cut the mag down on my Howa mini but still didn't like it.  Zastava Mini Mauser for me!.  Mine is 3.2Kgs scoped and suppressed, which is a pretty modest weight for a wood blued rifle.


3.2kg scoped and suppressed is really light. Did you chop the barrel down?
From memory Guncity's website shows Zastavas are in the order of 3.1kg bare rifle? Maybe that was for a different caliber.

----------


## joelhenton

> Didn't get as many bites as I thought it would... wedged some puzzle pieces under the  barrel to make it slightly lighter than @Gibo


Haha thought something was up  :Grin:

----------


## Tentman

Mine is a 223, and the barrel is shortened slightly.  Wood stocked rifles always vary a bit I guess.

----------


## wire hunter

its easy to change cz527 to 3 shot flush mag. have done it to mine can try post a picture if interested

----------


## Lucky

> Yuss I can play. 17.5" 7x57
> 
> Attachment 135194
> 
> Attachment 135195


Faaark thats impressive

----------


## MSL

> Faaark thats impressive


Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bushwalker

Meet Kimberly............Kimber Adirondack 300BLK, VX5 1-5 x 24 fire dot and DPT suppressor

----------


## Gibo

Very nice Bushwalker!! Hunt the Kaimais much? That would be about as good as it gets for in there aye

----------


## tikka

> Attachment 135533
> 
> Meet Kimberly............Kimber Adirondack 300BLK, VX5 1-5 x 24 fire dot and DPT suppressor


Nice, what do you think of it?, what projectiles are you using?

----------


## Matt-P.Nth

Mate if you could post a picture of that and how you did it that would be awesome as Im thinking of doing something similar

----------


## Gusto

> Thompson Contender G1 in 30-30, Aimpoint H1 and OD Alpine Hunter suppressor. Legal minimum length, weighs 2.05 kg's
> Attachment 134933
> 
> CZ 527 in 223, Kahles 2-7x36 CL and OD Samson suppressor. 12.5" barrel, rifle legal minimum length, weighs 2.8 kg's
> Attachment 134934


What stock is that on your CZ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## joelhenton

@Gusto it's a South Fort Labs, it's the Duley's Bush Pig model. South Fort make them. Don't think you'll see them on their website. South Fort stocks are only inletted for the Remington and Tikka / Sako actions but they custom inletted this one for me, and they'll probably have a machining file now for any other CZ 527 users out there. I also got a Pachmayr recoil pad rather than their standard Limbsaver, and the fore end has been cut back for the 12.5" barrel and suppressor

----------


## Bushwalker

Cheers, no haven't hunted Kaimais yet as i hear it gets a bit busy!! Usually Rotorua, Kaimanawas and Ureweras.

----------


## Bushwalker

> Nice, what do you think of it?, what projectiles are you using?


Really like it!! Light, accurate and red dot is great. Originally looked at a Ruger but the missus said that was too ugly and made me buy the Kimber (who was i to argue). I'm using 125SST at moment. I have 125TMK to load next apparently they're better. Currently looking into Subs

----------


## tikka

Nothing wrong with the 125gr SST I’ve shot a few reds with them along with Nosler 125gr BT.

----------


## short swede

Possibly not in the league of many of the awesome weapons but this is my close quarters choice. 17.7 inch barrel 6.5x55 swede 1942 Husky

----------


## Bill999

> Really like it!! Light, accurate and red dot is great. Originally looked at a Ruger but the missus said that was too ugly and made me buy the Kimber (who was i to argue). I'm using 125SST at moment. I have 125TMK to load next apparently they're better. Currently looking into Subs


Sub-x is pretty great stuff $50 a box 
I also use 8.5gr of 2205 with a 155gr hollow point cast by one of the guys on here

----------


## wire hunter

Here is my current goat rifle. cz527 carbine. Barrel is 16inchs. Now sports a 2-7 redfield. Also attached are pictures of 3 shot flush mag conversion. Magazine is factory cz and fits bottom metal that comes out on some newer rifles from them from memory. Saw the mag online and thought it looked the same apart from length. So i bought one and filed the triangle flange off of bottom metal and works mint. Then I lost the mag f#%K.

----------


## Synthetic

> Here is my current goat rifle. cz527 carbine. Barrel is 16inchs. Now sports a 2-7 redfield. Also attached are pictures of 3 shot flush mag conversion. Magazine is factory cz and fits bottom metal that comes out on some newer rifles from them from memory. Saw the mag online and thought it looked the same apart from length. So i bought one and filed the triangle flange off of bottom metal and works mint. Then I lost the mag f#%K.


Looks beautiful with the flush magazine!

----------


## 7.62

These are both non-compliant with @Gibo ‘s strict eligibility criteria (their barrel lengths are above 18”), but to hell with the rules, these are what I use in the bush! 308 top, 243 bottom

----------


## Gibo

Nice mate, il let it slide being sakos n all  :Wink:

----------


## hillclima

Here's a couple of zastava, top one is a grendel, bottom a 223 in a youth stock. Both have barrels around 14 inch 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk

----------


## Russian 22.

I used to hunt with a 24 inch 308.

Didn't find it hard but did get caught up with the crap a lot.

I have a few 20 inch factory rifles and that seems like a nice compromise.

My next rifle will be chopped short though.

----------


## Gibo

> Here's a couple of zastava, top one is a grendel, bottom a 223 in a youth stock. Both have barrels around 14 inch 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


Deadly!!! Cute pup, Viz?

----------


## hillclima

Yep he's a wire haired vizsla

Yeah the grendel is great to carry 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk

----------


## hillclima

> how is velocity from that grendel? looks pretty handy.


2400 with the 123g so pretty good for a short barrel 

Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk

----------


## Shearer

> These are both non-compliant with @Gibo ‘s strict eligibility criteria (their barrel lengths are above 18”), but to hell with the rules, these are what I use in the bush! 308 top, 243 bottom
> 
> Attachment 135650


How do you decide which one to take?

----------


## Basenjiboy

Here are mine

Howa 7.62x39 with DPT supressor and DIP bottom metal - main wallaby gun (swapped for 'evil semi' before the confiscation)
Marlin 1894 44 mag  with 16 inch barrel (i bought it like that).

Cheers

----------


## Nick-D

> Here are mine
> 
> Howa 7.62x39 with DPT supressor and DIP bottom metal - main wallaby gun (swapped for 'evil semi' before the confiscation)
> Marlin 1894 44 mag  with 16 inch barrel (i bought it like that).
> 
> Cheers
> Attachment 135817


I have a hankering for a nice old lever. Hows that old girl shoot? 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Basenjiboy

Better that i can hold with the iron sites - i can keep all 7 rounds on an A5 at 100 yards.

----------


## Larskramer

Shoots like a laser at 100m.

----------


## Wingman

Zastava .308x39  15.5" barrel



Desert Tech SRS 19" lightweight fluted 6.5 Creedmoor 




Zastava 13" .22 Grendel barrel




CZ 527 6.5 Grendel 14.5" barrel




CZ 527 varmint  .22 TCM 16" barrel

----------


## Max Headroom

> Shoots like a laser at 100m.


Drool.    .....er, ahem... 

What caliber Browning, X boltish?

----------


## 7.62

> How do you decide which one to take?


I flip a coin  :Grin: 

The 243 is for meat hunting when I’m targeting smaller bodied animals (red yearlings/spikers, or fallow). The 308 is for anything else (stags in the roar, or open country where longer shots might be required). I used to meat hunt with a 223 but replaced it with the 243; some situations that were marginal or off the table for the 223 are completely doable with the extra punch of the 6mm, it’s a good little round!

----------


## MSL

> Shoots like a laser at 100m.


So fire it in the general direction, and walk it on to target?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Max Headroom

> Zastava .308x39  15.5" barrel
> 
> Attachment 135897
> 
> Desert Tech SRS 19" lightweight fluted 6.5 Creedmoor 
> 
> Attachment 135899
> 
> 
> ...


Like the Grendel. Verry nice.

----------


## Larskramer

> So fire it in the general direction, and walk it on to target?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I meant laser hole through laser hole... through laser hole.

----------


## 7.62

> Sako L461 made into a 6.5 Grendel. Stug stock, 17" Hardy, DPT, Leupy VX-R. Still weighs 3.5kg all dressed up. Accounted for goats, fallow and reds. Sorry no dead evidence 
> 
> Attachment 134847


Thats a wicked Grendel build, ticks all the boxes :Thumbsup:

----------


## mikee

for all you Howa "short/light rifle  fans look whats now available 




> ftermarket internal box magazine with hinged floorplate for the Howa Mini rifle.


Is in the US though and $159.00 USD

----------


## gimp

@Wildman

----------


## mikee

> been waiting for a while for this. looks like a grendel will be on the shopping list when house sold.


And they ship to NZ as well

----------


## Mathias

https://www.jeffersonoutdoor.com/sho...h-bottom-metal
And 63mm mag length, makes the 1:8 223 a more viable option for those long ELD-M

----------


## Hunty1

What's the deal with getting one in the country these days? Import permit required and someone to collect it from Auckland airport?

----------


## Nick-D

> What's the deal with getting one in the country these days? Import permit required and someone to collect it from Auckland airport?


Yeah man. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kiwi Greg

I had a rummage through the safe, shame they don't get much use  :Sad: 

SSRNZ 30-204 



Kimber 450 Bushmaster, sub & super sonic, https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....hmaster-14214/



Rem 700 Titanium 8.6 x 36 Lapua, after dark Pig Rifle,  https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....7-lapua-52723/



Rem model 7 6.5 Creedmoor, surplus to requirements.



My favourite, Kimber 22 Terminator lightest "go anywhere without even knowing you have it" rifle,  https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....minator-13685/



I found the AR15 platform with short barrels & the bigger cartridges like 6.5 Grendel, 6.8 SCP, 450 Bushmaster etc to be fantastic in the bush short light, ergonomic, maneuverable and with plenty of punch

----------


## Larskramer

> Drool.    .....er, ahem... 
> 
> What caliber Browning, X boltish?


Just a lil 308 mate. Took a while to find the maple/synthetic stock. I have a hells.canyone in 7mmrm, a tikka t3x in 300wm in a dpt long range chassis, and a tikka t3x in 6.5prc in a mdt tac21 chassis.

----------


## Wingman

@Kiwi Greg I have a home for that SSRNZ if its excess to requirements..  :Thumbsup: 
Did you get the alloy or steel action?

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> @Kiwi Greg I have a home for that SSRNZ if its excess to requirements.. 
> Did you get the alloy or steel action?


IIRC it is a steel action, I would have to check, it has a 1-8 Krieger barrel

----------


## Wingman

Nice. Give me a yell when you get bored of it  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Synthetic

> for all you Howa "short/light rifle  fans look whats now available 
> Attachment 135929
> 
> 
> Is in the US though and $159.00 USD


Wow been looking for this for a while!

----------


## matto1234

> Nice. Give me a yell when you get bored of it


Ill grab it after you

----------


## bumblefoot

> Wow been looking for this for a while!


You're not Robinson Crusoe there! I still can't work out why Howa let Homer Simpson design the mag latch...... ;-)

----------


## Gordo

Only just got it so haven't given the ultimate test yet but 'm liking the feel and the way my new 7.62x39 Ruger Ranch Rifle with 14inch barrel. Only punched holes in paper with it so far but it shoots nicely.

----------


## Chazzwazzer

> Only just got it so haven't given the ultimate test yet but 'm liking the feel and the way my new 7.62x39 Ruger Ranch Rifle with 14inch barrel. Only punched holes in paper with it so far but it shoots nicely.


What's the overall length with that size barrel?

----------


## Gibo

> Only just got it so haven't given the ultimate test yet but 'm liking the feel and the way my new 7.62x39 Ruger Ranch Rifle with 14inch barrel. Only punched holes in paper with it so far but it shoots nicely.


Pics please

----------


## Pixie Z

I've got a couple of nice compact Baikal single shot take downs. One in .308. 14" barrel, just over legal length. As I've seen them described on here many times, the factory stocks on the Baikals are very 'industrial'. My buddy hand carved the stock on this one with before I took it off his hands. Reduced the weight quite a bit compared to factory, and made it a bit more ergonomic, and a lot nicer aesthetically.


I've got a second one in .270 with a 20" barrel with synthetic stock which would still qualify for this thread- I guess it saves roughly 4" or so due to the lack of bolt. Comes in at exactly 36" without the suppressor.

----------


## Huk

16 inch Savage lightweight 308

----------


## Gibo

> I've got a couple of nice compact Baikal single shot take downs. One in .308. 14" barrel, just over legal length. As I've seen them described on here many times, the factory stocks on the Baikals are very 'industrial'. My buddy hand carved the stock on this one with before I took it off his hands. Reduced the weight quite a bit compared to factory, and made it a bit more ergonomic, and a lot nicer aesthetically.
> Attachment 136738Attachment 136739
> 
> I've got a second one in .270 with a 20" barrel with synthetic stock which would still qualify for this thread- I guess it saves roughly 4" or so due to the lack of bolt. Comes in at exactly 36" without the suppressor.
> Attachment 136740Attachment 136741


Imagine a carbon fibre set up in that top one! Would be a dope!

----------


## Pixie Z

@Gibo Haha don't give me ideas man!!! I'm poor enough as it is. That is a cool idea though!
 @Huk how do you like the lightweight Savage? I loved my old Savage 116 in .270, but it wasn't the lightest to carry. I have been eyeing up the lightweight hunter. I'm also a lefty which limits my options- one of the reasons a Savage appeals.

----------


## joelhenton

I started working on a carbon fiber skeleton stock for my Thompson Contender. Been on the back burner for a while though with importing a pistol grip taking a lifetime.

----------


## Gibo

> @Gibo Haha don't give me ideas man!!! I'm poor enough as it is. That is a cool idea though!
>  @Huk how do you like the lightweight Savage? I loved my old Savage 116 in .270, but it wasn't the lightest to carry. I have been eyeing up the lightweight hunter. I'm also a lefty which limits my options- one of the reasons a Savage appeals.


I think you know what you need to do  :Wink:

----------


## Max Headroom

Great thread, this. Where's me hacksaw.....

----------


## Huk

@Pixie Z I like it, it shoots accurately good mag length good trigger which is easy to lighten,stock is like most plastic ones that is bit flimsy on fore end

----------


## Nick-D

They are good guns man. Especially for the dollars. Cheapest way to get into a full power sub six lb package

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## jono7

17 mod 7, dpt in hi-tech fibreglass stock

----------


## superdiver

> Attachment 137160
> 17” mod 7, dpt in hi-tech fibreglass stock


That is epic! What calibre

----------


## Tahr

> Attachment 137160
> 17” mod 7, dpt in hi-tech fibreglass stock


 @jono7 Who fitted and bedded the stock for you, or was it finished when you got it? I have one but its in the raw. Needs to be coated, bedded and a recoil pad fitted. Light as a feather.

----------


## NewbieZAR

I shoot a 16" 243 mossberg patriot, i shoot a 85gr sierra flat base varminter at 3020fps with 2209, verified with labradar. I stabilised the forend with epoxy, then i installed 2 qd cups to make it nicer to carry. These little mossbergs are really very accurate, every bit as much as my tikka and howas. I used to have s 308 mossberg as well but sold it as i use the 243 now. At 10-20 yards these 85gr varminters still go clean through a red hind, adnd they generally drop in the spot with my preferred high shoulder shots.

----------


## Gibo

Looks handy mate :Thumbsup:

----------


## 308

Looks good, I take it that the cheek riser is home made? Have you got a recipe for how you did it?

----------


## jono7

> That is epic! What calibre


7mm saum - lost around 200fps with the chop from 22"

----------


## jono7

> @jono7 Who fitted and bedded the stock for you, or was it finished when you got it? I have one but its in the raw. Needs to be coated, bedded and a recoil pad fitted. Light as a feather.


Rifle was near new and original when I got it, got the hi-tech new/not painted but had the pad already on it(1"). I auto bogged the holes/sanded and painted with etch prime and 2 pack auto paint flat black - Paint shop mixed me up 500ml. Kevin Gaskell did the bedding.
Great stock, shame cant get them in fibreglass anymore that I know of, want one for my 7mm Practical
Cheers

----------


## NewbieZAR

I just cut some foam from a yoga mat and then wrapped the foam strips in a horse bandage. Same stuff camo tape is made of

----------


## JonP

CZ 527 6.5 Grendel 14.5" barrel



What are the specs on this? Not normally into chassis but that looks pretty sweet. Is it very heavy?

----------


## Mathias

> CZ 527 6.5 Grendel 14.5" barrel
> 
> 
> 
> What are the specs on this? Not normally into chassis but that looks pretty sweet. Is it very heavy?


https://www.nzhuntingandshooting.co....rweight-44553/

----------


## sneeze

WTF,?      Where do you find these short deer pigs and goats and why after 12 pages there isn't one pic of them ?  Do you have other guns for tall deer and goats?

----------


## mikee

> WTF,?      Where do you find these short deer pigs and goats and why after 12 pages there isn't one pic of them ?  Do you have other guns for tall deer and goats?


i see a lot of "short deer" hanging up in the chiller. There legs are usually short compared to the rest of them  :Grin:

----------


## sneeze

> i see a lot of "short deer" hanging up in the chiller. There legs are usually short compared to the rest of them


Ah.. so the short guns are so they will fit through the chiller door. Got it  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Finnwolf

> Ah.. so the short guns are so they will fit through the chiller door. Got it


OR are used by hobbits, gnomes and pixies? :Grin:

----------


## Pixie Z

> OR are used by hobbits, gnomes and pixies?


I can't speak for the hobbits and gnomes, but can confirm that pixies do indeed use short rifles (refer to page 11 of this thread)  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mikee

> Ah.. so the short guns are so they will fit through the chiller door. Got it


Yep..if you use a long or shall we say tall gun then the bullets go over the top of the short deer!!

----------


## Sasquatch

This _Thumper_ would be good in the scrub.

----------


## Shearer

> This _Thumper_ would be good in the scrub.
> 
> Attachment 137621
> 
> Attachment 137622


Bit loud but.

----------


## Huk

What cal is that thumper,bet it bucks :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## sneeze

> Yep..if you use a long or shall we say tall gun then the bullets go over the top of the short deer!!


 :Grin:  :Grin:  Ill use that some day.

----------


## Micky Duck

> What cal is that thumper,bet it bucks


bushmaster .450....or .45/70 would be my pick

----------


## Wingman

> bushmaster .450....or .45/70 would be my pick


Its rimmed so Id say .45-70

----------


## 308mate

> This _Thumper_ would be good in the scrub.
> 
> Attachment 137621
> 
> Attachment 137622


  @Sasquatch how bad is the kick on this...painful?

What's  the flesh destruction on animals like?

----------


## Tentman

> This _Thumper_ would be good in the scrub.
> 
> Attachment 137621
> 
> Attachment 137622


Or 444 Marlin

----------


## dannyb

> @Sasquatch how bad is the kick on this...painful?
> 
> What's  the flesh destruction on animals like?


A guy who calls himself Sasquatch can probably handle the kick  :Grin:  unless it's one of those ironic names  :O O:

----------


## Sasquatch

Cal is 45-70. Rifle kicks quite abit mainly due to it's total weight being 2.5kg 

The recoil isn't terribly painful tho due to the awesome rubber butt pad and "WiFi" dampeners lol

I'm yet to test this on flesh yet, I'm hearing good reports about the 325gr Hornady leverolution ammo which I'm using for this rifle.

----------


## 308mate

> Cal is 45-70. Rifle kicks quite abit mainly due to it's total weight being 2.5kg 
> 
> The recoil isn't terribly painful tho due to the awesome rubber butt pad and "WiFi" dampeners lol
> 
> I'm yet to test this on flesh yet, I'm hearing good reports about the 325gr Hornady leverolution ammo which I'm using for this rifle.


 @Sasquatch 
Mean. Where did you get that stock cuff ? I'm after one for my 30-30

----------


## widerange

> This _Thumper_ would be good in the scrub.
> 
> Attachment 137621
> 
> Attachment 137622


Cool that it has wifi.
Update FB between shots

----------


## Sasquatch

@308mate Guy on trade me makes all sorts of leather belts, slings etc. I just sent him the dimensions I wanted and he made it to fit. He made the cobra sling too which looks great on this rifle.

John Leth is his name.

----------


## Wingman

I had an older model short barrelled  Encore (pre WiFi), chambered in .450 Marlin. It was nasty.. along with those same 325gr flexitips I loaded 500gr copper GS hollow points for it. it putt big holes in everything..

----------


## hispeedlodrag

> Attachment 134842 
> 
> 13 inch kimber Montana 
> 300blk
> Trueflight 1-8 
> 190gr @ 1000fps


Ooooh that is a nice little rig!

I'm inspired. What's that weigh?

----------


## 308mate

> Cal is 45-70. Rifle kicks quite abit mainly due to it's total weight being 2.5kg 
> 
> The recoil isn't terribly painful tho due to the awesome rubber butt pad and "WiFi" dampeners lol
> 
> I'm yet to test this on flesh yet, I'm hearing good reports about the 325gr Hornady leverolution ammo which I'm using for this rifle.


 @Sasquatch are you going to suppress it? Does the foresight just unscrew? That thing would look awesome with a DPT overbarrel and probably reduce the kick a fair bit I bet too!

----------


## Nick-D

> Ooooh that is a nice little rig!
> 
> I'm inspired. What's that weigh?


Should be well under 3kg complete. 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------


## Bill999

> Ooooh that is a nice little rig!
> 
> I'm inspired. What's that weigh?


It will be a little less than a factory Montana just due to the short barrel 
It's unmodified otherwise
The Dpt on it has 12 baffles for subsonics but I also have a titanium oceainia defence that's 170ish grams if I want to go superlight

I dont have any way to weigh it

----------


## Sasquatch

@308mate will probably keep it in it's original config. Williams front sight and rear aperture are very fun to shoot with.

Your not wrong tho, would look pretty rad with a can on it.

----------


## wire hunter

A couple new rifles for me. Traded my 6.5x55 t3 for a 308 t3 from @Gapped axe ( cheers for that) straight to the chop shop for a 16'' hair cut. Much more usable length rifle for me. Running the 1-6 vortex for now as that's what I have. Magnification is perfect for me would like to go lighter one day.

 Top rifle is Kimber Montana in 223. Also 16'' chop with magnum suppressor. My new favorite.

----------

